# Salty 6wt for Tampa Bay



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't wait for the cooler weather and lower tides...love throwing the 6wt here.

If you can find a Sage ONE, that is what I throw in 6wt. If not, then definitely look at the Sage Maverick. The Maverick reminds me of the ONE.

The Lamson SS is a really nice rod as well. I have cast it at Bar Fly events quite a bit but not live on the water.

My backup 6wt is a Redington Predator, which I prefer over the TFO Mangrove in that weight.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Have a TFO TICR-X 6 that i like alot. Havent had a chance to try their Axiom 2 x, but have read good things about them. Wont break the bank either.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I have the Lamson SS with an Orvis Hydros mounted on it. It is a great cost effective rod and it's all I need in a 6W. My 2nd cast with it I scored on a small redfish here in Sarasota.


----------



## BPancamo (Sep 27, 2013)

saltyhackle said:


> I'm looking to add a 6wt for redfishing this fall/winter. Our reds here in Tampa are highly pressured and act more like bonefish, so I'm throwing light and small patterns (#4 and even #6). I'm hoping that by lining down from an 8wt I'll get a softer presentation on those s.o.b.'s.
> 
> I know this is more likely a matter preference, but for those that actively use 6wts in the salt, do you favor a fast action or medium action rod for those 40-60 foot shots? Curious to know what works for you at those distances.
> 
> I'm looking at the Lamson SS and Sage Maverick for the faster rods and the Scott Tidal for a medium action. Open to other suggestions, but those are the ones that are a) in my price range and b) I've already casted.


Do yourself a favor and cast the Scott Sector in the 6 wt. I’ve been using this rod all summer, and love the way it casts. I lined it with the SA Grand Slam Amplitude.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

What line do you plan to use? I like the SA Mastery Bonefish on the 6wt in the winter for throwing small flies to spooky fish.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

crboggs said:


> What line do you plan to use? I like the SA Mastery Bonefish on the 6wt in the winter for throwing small flies to spooky fish.


This is a good question. My 6 has an older sand colored SA Bonefish, it's a but to stiff for winter time.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Jason M said:


> This is a good question. My 6 has an older sand colored SA Bonefish, it's a but to stiff for winter time.


The water is always warmer than the air...sometimes I let the line soak next to the skiff to soften it up.

If its too cold for that to work in the Tampa area I'm probably not out on the skiff.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Temple fork bvk 6wt is one of their best casting rods in my opinion. I actually overline it a little with a sa bonefish 7wt and it’s perfect for long shots with a delicate presentation. It’s casts good with the 6wt sa bonefish as well I just like the 7wt line a touch better for my casting stroke.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If you can find a discontinued Scott Meridian......grab it!


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

crboggs said:


> I can't wait for the cooler weather and lower tides...love throwing the 6wt here.
> 
> If you can find a Sage ONE, that is what I throw in 6wt. If not, then definitely look at the Sage Maverick. The Maverick reminds me of the ONE.
> 
> ...


I like both of those rods, but I'm still unsure how I feel about the Lamsons aesthetics... I like the "traditional" look of the Maverick. 

How do you like your Sage ONE at close distances? My main reason for starting this thread is because I don't want to make a decision and then find out when I'm on the water that I've handicapped myself haha.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Tom Ilg said:


> I have the Lamson SS with an Orvis Hydros mounted on it. It is a great cost effective rod and it's all I need in a 6W. My 2nd cast with it I scored on a small redfish here in Sarasota.


Sweet! I also have the hydros and it's been great so far, especially considering the price!!

How do you like your SS at those close distances? Is there any feel? I remember casting the 8 a month ago and recall it being pretty fast.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

BPancamo said:


> Do yourself a favor and cast the Scott Sector in the 6 wt. I’ve been using this rod all summer, and love the way it casts. I lined it with the SA Grand Slam Amplitude.


Might have to take out a small loan to afford that rod haha but I get what you're saying. I've hearing nothing but raving reviews about the guys who have it.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

crboggs said:


> What line do you plan to use? I like the SA Mastery Bonefish on the 6wt in the winter for throwing small flies to spooky fish.


That's exactly what I'm planning to use. Again, throwing a lot of smaller patterns so I don't think there's a need for big taper. I have that same line on my 8wt and it's been great.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Net 30 said:


> If you can find a discontinued Scott Meridian......grab it!


Ooh... now you got me thinking... I saw a used one on here the other day... I'd for sure be battling imposter syndrome if I got that rod hahaha.


----------



## wmw4 (Aug 29, 2018)

I’ve got a 6wt classic glx that has caught it’s fair share of reds. Little bit on the slower side so not the best rod if the wind is up but an absolute joy to fish. Picked mine up when they were on close out a couple years ago. I think the biggest thing is to cast or actually fish as many as you can and get an idea for what you like prior to jumping in and buying one.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone here throw a 6wt payload? Thinking about it as an option vs the Maverick.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

saltyhackle said:


> How do you like your Sage ONE at close distances?


Love the Sage ONE anywhere between 30-60'.

Nothing bad to say about it. 

Its paired with a Tibor Freestone. Don't think I can get any better in the 6wt space.

If you find one discontinued but don't want to buy it, let me know...I will...


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Love the Sage ONE anywhere between 30-60'.
> 
> Nothing bad to say about it.
> 
> ...


Haha I will.. So you think the Maverick would be similar?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

saltyhackle said:


> Haha I will.. So you think the Maverick would be similar?


Maverick is designed for short / medium range shots.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll also take a b/u Sage One in 6W if you find one. It's my fav 6W. Its ridiculous that they stopped making it. The Meridian is pretty tight too, but, not a Sage One. Orvis has a rod I casted that is similar to the Sage One that is out now. Prob whatever their high end one is. I would go cast those as well. BVK is trash in my mind. It casts nice, but, can't pick up any line and breaks every other trip.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I'll also take a b/u Sage One in 6W if you find one. It's my fav 6W. Its ridiculous that they stopped making it. The Meridian is pretty tight too, but, not a Sage One. Orvis has a rod I casted that is similar to the Sage One that is out now. Prob whatever their high end one is. I would go cast those as well. BVK is trash in my mind. It casts nice, but, can't pick up any line and breaks every other trip.


Hey Ken,
I thought I was the only one who loved this 6wt, I picked up a One used and fell in love with it. It seems it can cast everything from a med/heavy 6wt line all the way up to a longer taper lighter 8wt bonefish line. Glad to see I am not the only one that thinks this Is a unicorn. 
Robbie


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

saltyhackle said:


> I'm looking to add a 6wt for redfishing this fall/winter. Our reds here in Tampa are highly pressured and act more like bonefish, so I'm throwing light and small patterns (#4 and even #6). I'm hoping that by lining down from an 8wt I'll get a softer presentation on those s.o.b.'s.
> 
> I know this is more likely a matter preference, but for those that actively use 6wts in the salt, do you favor a fast action or medium action rod for those 40-60 foot shots? Curious to know what works for you at those distances.
> 
> I'm looking at the Lamson SS and Sage Maverick for the faster rods and the Scott Tidal for a medium action. Open to other suggestions, but those are the ones that are a) in my price range and b) I've already casted.


I use a Lamson SS 6 wt almost exclusively in TB starting in November thru April and then on the beaches for surf snook in the summer. I throw a Monic Henley Phantom Tip and have no problem shooting out 40-60' shots.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

rspehL said:


> Hey Ken,
> I thought I was the only one who loved this 6wt, I picked up a One used and fell in love with it. It seems it can cast everything from a med/heavy 6wt line all the way up to a longer taper lighter 8wt bonefish line. Glad to see I am not the only one that thinks this Is a unicorn.
> Robbie


I like NRX's for everything, but, the Sage one 6w is just awesome. I got it because the blanks were on sale and just lucked out.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Shadowcast said:


> I use a Lamson SS 6 wt almost exclusively in TB starting in November thru April and then on the beaches for surf snook in the summer. I throw a Monic Henley Phantom Tip and have no problem shooting out 40-60' shots.


Ok cool good to know! As I mentioned earlier, I just don't want to make a decision and then find out I've handicapped myself for those close in shots. Thanks for sharing! The SS seems to be SUPER popular in our area.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> I like NRX's for everything, but, the Sage one 6w is just awesome. I got it because the blanks were on sale and just lucked out.





rspehL said:


> Hey Ken,
> I thought I was the only one who loved this 6wt, I picked up a One used and fell in love with it. It seems it can cast everything from a med/heavy 6wt line all the way up to a longer taper lighter 8wt bonefish line. Glad to see I am not the only one that thinks this Is a unicorn.
> Robbie


Didn't know the Sage One 6wt had its own club haha I love it! At this moment, I'm leaning towards the maverick.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

rspehL said:


> I thought I was the only one who loved this 6wt, I picked up a One used and fell in love with it. It seems it can cast everything from a med/heavy 6wt line all the way up to a longer taper lighter 8wt bonefish line. Glad to see I am not the only one that thinks this Is a unicorn.


The Sage ONE has a bit of a cult following here. Its a great rod.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

saltyhackle said:


> Didn't know the Sage One 6wt had its own club haha I love it! At this moment, I'm leaning towards the maverick.


Let me know if you get that Maverick 6wt and how you like it.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Let me know if you get that Maverick 6wt and how you like it.


Will for sure do! I've got about a month or two before I have enough for it. Hopefully just in time for fall.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I like NRX's for everything, but, the Sage one 6w is just awesome. I got it because the blanks were on sale and just lucked out.


We definitely have similar taste,I have a 4,7,8,11wt NRX. My 9 and 12 are Hardy’s.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

saltyhackle said:


> Ok cool good to know! As I mentioned earlier, I just don't want to make a decision and then find out I've handicapped myself for those close in shots. Thanks for sharing! The SS seems to be SUPER popular in our area.


It throws good in short range situations as well. Of course it is popular, we got the man David Chouinard repping for them in our area and exposing us to their attributes!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I use 5-6 wts a lot for reds and trout; my favorite is the Sage X (It weighs like 2.75 oz).
If you are looking to spend less, then I would try to find a Meridian.

mike


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If your 5 or 6 wt doesn't have a "fighting butt" you should consider adding one.
Back in the day Carl Hanson modified my 6 wt adding one and it helps playing a fish but it also protects the reel.
They also rolled up my second tarpon stick (8 ft glass rod).
Took me a year and a half to break that one


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

mro said:


> If your 5 or 6 wt doesn't have a "fighting butt" you should consider adding one.


That's a non negotiable for sure! Gotta have that protection.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> It throws good in short range situations as well. Of course it is popular, we got the man David Chouinard repping for them in our area and exposing us to their attributes!


Yup...and its the rod Jeff uses at Bar Fly for all the casting competitions...probably because of Dave.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

saltyhackle said:


> I'm looking to add a 6wt for redfishing this fall/winter. Our reds here in Tampa are highly pressured and act more like bonefish, so I'm throwing light and small patterns (#4 and even #6). I'm hoping that by lining down from an 8wt I'll get a softer presentation on those s.o.b.'s.
> 
> I know this is more likely a matter preference, but for those that actively use 6wts in the salt, do you favor a fast action or medium action rod for those 40-60 foot shots? Curious to know what works for you at those distances.
> 
> I'm looking at the Lamson SS and Sage Maverick for the faster rods and the Scott Tidal for a medium action. Open to other suggestions, but those are the ones that are a) in my price range and b) I've already casted.


TFO AXION 2X we have 6wt in stock.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

I just picked up a lamson SS 6wt and could not be happier, the only other rods I considered were the sector, and H3D. But the lamson is very nearly as nice as both of those, especially when you compare price. I use a 7wt line and it has all the feel and power I could ask for in a 6.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

saltyhackle said:


> Sweet! I also have the hydros and it's been great so far, especially considering the price!!
> 
> How do you like your SS at those close distances? Is there any feel? I remember casting the 8 a month ago and recall it being pretty fast.


Salty, sorry for the late reply. Just spent the last week in Mexico to escape this pandemic for a bit...

Like Shadowcast mentioned, the SS is good in close, at least for me and responsive and I accidentally underlined it with a 5W Bonefish Taper and it performed surprising well. It wasn't until I was grabbing the box a few days later that I realized my mistake and subsequently relined to a true to 6W line, but I haven't thrown a 7W line on yet.


----------



## lffisherdude (Jul 27, 2020)

I know I’m jumping in late here, but I have an Orvis H3d and absolutely love the 6wt. The various Sages never worked for me. That being said with the Scott Meridian already gone, I’d be awfully tempted for a 6wt Radian with a fighting butt since they went on clearance today.



https://www.tridentflyfishing.com/scott-radian-fly-rod.html


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

lffisherdude said:


> I know I’m jumping in late here, but I have an Orvis H3d and absolutely love the 6wt. The various Sages never worked for me. That being said with the Scott Meridian already gone, I’d be awfully tempted for a 6wt Radian with a fighting butt since they went on clearance today.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tridentflyfishing.com/scott-radian-fly-rod.html


Full wells w/ the fighting butt already outta stock... 😂 that didn't last long haha


----------



## lffisherdude (Jul 27, 2020)

That’s crazy. Other sites will have em on clearance over the next couple of days.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

lffisherdude said:


> I know I’m jumping in late here, but I have an Orvis H3d and absolutely love the 6wt. The various Sages never worked for me. That being said with the Scott Meridian already gone, I’d be awfully tempted for a 6wt Radian with a fighting butt since they went on clearance today.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tridentflyfishing.com/scott-radian-fly-rod.html


For whatever reason my mind came back to this- and I've found a 6 w/ full wells and butt..... Thoughts on using it in the salt?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

saltyhackle said:


> For whatever reason my mind came back to this- and I've found a 6 w/ full wells and butt..... Thoughts on using it in the salt?


Why not is the better question. Tie a fly on it and see how it casts with a saltwater sized fly.


----------



## lffisherdude (Jul 27, 2020)

The 6 wt with the fighting butt has an al reel seat and I believe stainless if not ti guides. It’s absolutely good to go in saltwater.


----------



## lffisherdude (Jul 27, 2020)

What did you end up picking?


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

lffisherdude said:


> What did you end up picking?


You must have "spidey senses" because I literally just picked up a Maverick in 6wt and 8wt this afternoon. Took sage about 6 months to get them in to my local shop cause of COVID. Super sweet casting in the parking lot. Will update later when I get a chance to take it out on the water!


----------

